# Molche weg!



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo und schönen Tag,

Da ich zum erstenmal hier poste, möchte ich zunächst einen herzlichen Gruß an alle senden und Euch bitten, mir einen Rat oder eine Antwort zu geben.

Ich habe eine neue Wohnung bezogen und damit einen Teich "geerbt".
Er misst etwa 2x4m und ist ziemlich flach (wg Tiefgarage darunter).
Der Teich ist in der Mitte nahezu geteilt, da er nachträglich vergrößert wurde, es steht aber Wasser auf der Teilung. Die eine Hälfte ist ca 20cm, die andere 40 cm tief.

Nun habe ich auch mit dem Teich einen __ Goldfisch (ca 12-15cm) geerbt, damit dieser nicht so alleine ist, habe ich vor ein paar Tagen einen weiteren Goldfisch, sowie eine Goldorphe dazugesetzt. Beide sind noch sehr klein.
Sehr putzig fand ich die im Teich ansässigen __ Molche. (braun, oranger Bauch). Ich habe sie sehr gerne beobachtet, wie sie "mal schnell" an die Oberfläche kommen und dann sofort wieder abtauchen, sich im Schlamm zu verstecken.

Ah ja, das Wasser ist übrigens völlig klar.
Ich beschreibe das so genau, damit Ihr Euch ein möglichst gutes Bild machen könnt.

Nun mein "Problem".
Bin heute morgen sehr früh aufgestanden, zum Teich gegangen und mir viel auf, daß keine Molche zu sehen waren. Na gut, dachte ich, 5:00, da schlafen sie vielleicht noch. 
Nun ist es fast 12:00 und es sind definitiv keine Molche mehr da.
Ich habe mit einem kleinen Ast den Boden etwas aufgewühlt (vorsichtig), da ich die Befürchtung hatte, die Tierchen wären tot. Gestern ist in meine Wasserleitung eine Zähluhr eingebaut worden, es hat heftig gesprudelt als ich den Teich auffüllte, und ich dachte, vielleicht seien Metallspähne ins Wasser gekommen und davon wären die Molche kaputtggegangen. Aber ich konnte auch keine Leichen entdecken. Einfach weg.

Ich bin ziemlich ratlos, da ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung habe.
Was ist passiert ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

__ Molche sind keine dauernden Teichbewohner. Sie kommen im Frühling zum Laichen in den Teich, und irgendwann im Frühsommer verschwinden sie wieder und verbringen des Rest des Jahres an Land. Meine Molche sind schon vor Wochen wieder ausgezogen und begegnen mir jetzt an den unmöglichsten Orten (im Moment ist der Fahrradschuppen sehr beliebt).

Molche und Fische wird auf die Dauer nicht gut gehen, denn die Fische fressen den Laich und die Kaulquappen der Molche. Dass sie sich an den erwachsenen Molchen vergreifen glaube ich nicht. Dazu scheinen Deine Fische noch zu klein zu sein.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

Danke, Werner, für Deine Antwort.

Ich war ziemlich erschrocken gestern.
Das beruhigt mich dann doch etwas.

Was mich besonders gewundert hat, ist die Tatsache, daß sie ALLE über Nacht weg waren.
Haben die ein besonderes Signal?
Oder ist es vom Mond abhängig ?
Oder ist es ein Phänomen sogenannter "morphischer Felder" ?

Dann wird es im nächsten Jahr wohl nichts mit den Molchen, die Fische werden wohl ihre Mahlzeit schon eingenommen haben.
Schade.

Sollte ich vielleicht die beiden Becken wieder trennen? (Steine auf die "Brücke" ?)
Für __ Libellen wäre es ja wohl auch nicht schlecht, wenn eines der Becken fischfrei bliebe.

Der Teich ist mir sofort ans Herz gewachsen, als ich einzog.
Ich glaube, ich habe aber eine Menge zu lernen.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

*Fische ODER  Molche*

Hallo, t-loser Kollege!

Auch ich dachte, als ich vergangenes Jahr meinen Teich anlegte daran, einmal "harmlose" Fische wie __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge einzusetzen. 
Nachdem ich jetzt gesehen habe, wie vielfältig, abwechslungsreich und interessant das Leben im Teich ohne Fische ist (meine Molche sind alle noch da, sowohl die "Alten" als auch der hunderte Exemplare starke Nachwuchs, bin ich mir sicher, nie Fische in meinem Teich zu haben.

Das massenhafte Auftreten von Daphnien (die wohl sonst alle von den Fischen gefressen würden) ist auch sicher für das fast gänzlich ausgebliebene Algenwachstum  verantwortlich.

Liebe Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

> Das massenhafte Auftreten von Daphnien (die wohl sonst alle von den 
> Fischen gefressen würden) ist auch sicher für das fast gänzlich 
> ausgebliebene Algenwachstum verantwortlich

Kann ich bei mir derzeit auch beobachten! Ich habe einen kleinen Fertigteich (300 l, ohne Fische, sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen) in einem gepumpten Kreislauf mit einen kleinen Teich (vielleicht 2000 l, Goldfische) verbunden. Da mein Opa sehr an den Fischen hängt,kann ich da nichts gegen machen   
Aber der kleine Fertigteich wimmelt nur so voll leben, insbesondere raue Mengen von Daphnien. Der Teich selber ist leeeeeeer.... bis auf die Fische.

Aber zum Thema __ Molche kann ich nicht so viel sagen. Nur dass wir früher im kleinen Fertigteich welche hatten. Seit der Teich mit Fischen dazugekommen ist haben wir gar keine mehr. 

Ich organisiere mir mal eine Digicam, dann poste ich ein paar Bilder!

Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Eure posts bestätigen da mein Gefühl, zwei getrennte "Lebensräume" zu schaffen. Danke.

Da ich den einen __ Goldfisch vom Vormieter hinterlassen bekommen hatte, möchte ich ihn eigentlich nicht "entsorgen". Auch die anderen beiden finde ich ok, die Gesellschaft hat den "Alten" doch gut aufleben lassen.

Aber __ Molche und andere Teichbewohner sind mir gleich wichtig.

Da ist nur das Problem der geringen Wassertiefe im Fischbecken. Hab noch gar keine Ahnung, was ich im Winter machen soll.

Eine andere Frage beschäftigt mich:
Da auch eine Buche in direkter Nähe steht, waren ganz schön viele Blätter hineingefallen, und auch Bucheckern. 
Nun soll es ja auch nicht gerade toll für den Sauerstoff- und Schadstoffgehalt sein, wenn da viel von dem Zeug sich zersetzt. 
Also habe ich es (zum größten Teil) entfernt.
Nun ist es halt so, daß man in beiden Becken die Folie auf dem Grund sieht.

Da ich einige schöne Bilder hier im Forum gesehen habe, die einen moosigen Boden zeigen, möchte ich fragen, welche Bodenbedeckung geeignet ist, einerseits für das Fisch-, andererseits für das fischlose Becken.

Einen schönen Sommerabend wünscht Euch
Bernd

P.S.
@Berndt : Hat etwas gedauert, bis ich das kapiert habe - t-los.  :?


----------

